# update = ενημερώνω, επικαιροποιώ



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας τον σημερινό Μπουκάλα, σκέφτηκα να βάλω την _επικαιροποίηση_ στους νεολογισμούς, ωστόσο και το ΛΝΕΓ την περιέχει και το ελληνοαγγλικό Κοραής.

*επικαιροποιώ* ρ. μετβ. {επικαιροποιείς... | επικαιροποίησα, -ούμαι, -ήθηκα, -ημένος) 1. εκσυγχρονίζω κάτι, το ενημερώνω με νέα στοιχεία ή το μεταβάλλω, ώστε να ανταποκρίνεται στο παρόν, να συμβαδίζει με τα σύγχρονα δεδομένα: ~ το σχέδιο εκτελέσεως ενός έργου 2. (Η/Υ) καταχωρίζω νέα στοιχεία ή πληροφορίες σε ήδη υπάρχον αρχείο. — *επικαιροποίηση* (η). [ΕΤΥΜ Απόδ. τού αγγλ. update].  (ΛΝΕΓ)​
Δεν την έχει το ΛΚΝ, αλλά κυρίως δεν την έχουν τα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά στο _update_. Οπότε κατέληξε στο αγγλοελληνικό.

Η *επικαιροποίηση του Μνημονίου* είναι *update to the Memorandum* και βλέπω ότι αποτελεί μέρος των _αναθεωρήσεων_ του μνημονίου (_reviews_).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

Εφημερίδα _Μακεδονία_, φύλλο της 22ας Δεκεμβρίου 1979, σελ. 1: http://efimeris.nlg.gr/ns/pdfwin_ft...SRASSASJASRASZASXASYASXASHASPASbASP&CropPDF=0


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

Μπράβο. Για να μην το ψάχνετε:

ΒΡΥΞΕΛΛΕΣ, 21 (Αθ. Πρακτ.)
— Άρχισαν την Πέμπτη και τελείωσαν οι ελληνοκοινοτικές συζητήσεις εμπειρογνωμόνων για τα οπωροκηπευτικά με τα οποία έκλεισε ο δεύτερος κύκλος εξετάσεων των θεμάτων του γεωργικού τομέα. Η περιοδική αυτή εξέταση των στοιχείων παραγωγής, καταναλώσεως, εξαγωγής και ιδίως τιμών και ενισχύσεων των γεωργικών προϊόντων, γίνεται στα πλαίσια της διαδικασίας που προβλέπει η πράξη προσχωρήσεως για την *επικαιροποίηση των τιμών* και των ενισχύσεων ώστε να ορισθεί η βάση με την οποία θα λειτουργήσουν οι μηχανισμοί σταδιακής προσεγγίσεως και να υπολογισθούν οι κοινοτικές τιμές για τα ελληνικά προϊόντα κατά το 1981, που είναι το πρώτο έτος της εντάξεως της Ελλάδος στην Κοινή Αγορά.

Δεν είδα αμέσως το μπλάβισμα της λέξης και την έψαχνα στην είδηση με τίτλο «“Παγωμένα” τα ενοίκια των κατοικιών».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

Η λέξη είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί από την ίδια εφημερίδα και παλιότερα, εντός εισαγωγικών σε αναφορά για νούμερα επιθεώρησης. Επίσης, αρχές της δεκαετίας τού 1980 τη χρησιμοποιεί το ΚΚΕ σε προτάσεις του στη Βουλή.


----------



## pontios (Jun 28, 2014)

Διάβαζα πρόσφατα στα αγγλικά για ένα όργανο που λέγεται μαγνητόμετρο (αναφέρομαι στη φορητή εκδοχή του οργάνου).
Το όργανο αυτό χρησιμοποιεί μια ράβδο, η οποία θα πρέπει να ευθυγραμμιστεί επακριβώς με τη γωνία του μαγνητικού πεδίου της γης για να μετρηθεί σωστά η ισχύς του πεδίου στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο - και το όργανο "updates" συνεχώς τη μέτρηση αυτή κάθε 10 χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου, ώσπου να καταγραφεί η μέγιστη και (συνεπώς) σωστή τιμή του πεδίου στο σημείο αυτό.

Τι κάνει το όργανο αυτό σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; ανανεώνει τη μέτρηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2014)

Το «επικαιροποιεί» θα χρησιμοποιούσα εδώ.



nickel said:


> Δεν την έχει το ΛΚΝ [...]


Υπάρχει στα corpora, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Και το _ενημερώνει τη μέτρηση_ και το _επικαιροποιεί_ θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστά. Απλώς το νέο είναι σαφέστερο. Ας πούμε, _ενημερώνεις_ το υπουργικό συμβούλιο αλλά _επικαιροποιείς_ το Μνημόνιο. Το αντίστροφο δεν το λέμε, αλλά δεν είναι εντελώς λάθος να πεις ότι _ενημερώνεις το Μνημόνιο_.



drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει στα corpora, πάντως.



Αυτό απλώς σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχουν τη δικαιολογία της άγνοιας αν δεν συμπεριλάβουν τη λέξη στην επόμενη έκδοση του ΛΚΝ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ας πούμε, _ενημερώνεις_ το υπουργικό συμβούλιο αλλά _επικαιροποιείς_ το Μνημόνιο. Το αντίστροφο δεν το λέμε, αλλά δεν είναι εντελώς λάθος να πεις ότι _ενημερώνεις το Μνημόνιο_.


Ούτε είναι λάθος να πεις ότι, μετά τα αποτελέσματα των ευρωεκλογών, ο πρωθυπουργός επικαιροποίησε το υπουργικό συμβούλιο. Απλώς σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό...


----------



## pontios (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks, nickel and dr7.
Χρήσιμα παραδείγματα. Εν οίνω παραδείγματι αλήθεια.
Η τελευταία ανταλλαγή απόψεων ήταν πολύ "ενημερωτική".


----------



## dharvatis (May 12, 2021)

Και τώρα έχουμε το _update _των εμβολίων... Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό; Σας ικανοποιεί η «επικαιροποίηση» ή έχετε σκεφτεί / ακούσει κάτι καλύτερο («προσαρμογή», «διόρθωση» ή «ανανέωση», π.χ.);


----------



## cougr (May 13, 2021)

Προσαρμογή ή αναβάθμιση, θα έλεγα.


----------



## dharvatis (May 13, 2021)

Κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα το «προσαρμογή» (ή «αναπροσαρμογή», όπως το είπε η πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ιατρών Νοσοκομείων Αθήνας – Πειραιά), αλλά αυτά μπορεί να αποδίδουν το _adjust _ή το _adapt_. Καλό θα ήταν να βρούμε έναν όρο ειδικά για το _update_.


----------

